# Information on ship that arrived in Southampton from Kingston 4-11-1960



## icemansean (May 7, 2020)

Hello everyone, 
My wife's grandmother arrived in Southampton, UK from Kingston, Jamaica on the 4th of November in 1960. I was wondering if anybody would have any idea what the ship would have been called, and had any information on the journey? It would be fascinating to know.


----------



## Strickylad44 (Sep 24, 2019)

icemansean said:


> Hello everyone,
> My wife's grandmother arrived in Southampton, UK from Kingston, Jamaica on the 4th of November in 1960. I was wondering if anybody would have any idea what the ship would have been called, and had any information on the journey? It would be fascinating to know.


 Could be the 'BEGONA'.


----------



## icemansean (May 7, 2020)

Thank you very much for the quick reply!


----------



## Strickylad44 (Sep 24, 2019)

icemansean said:


> Thank you very much for the quick reply!


 I just added a photo of the ship in my previous post. (Thumb)


----------



## icemansean (May 7, 2020)

That's great, thank you!


----------



## Strickylad44 (Sep 24, 2019)

There is another one named 'SIBJAK'.


----------



## icemansean (May 7, 2020)

I appreciate all your help.


----------



## Strickylad44 (Sep 24, 2019)

Try to Google this. You will see images of people leaving the ships when they arrived.


----------



## icemansean (May 7, 2020)

That's fascinating, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Strickylad44 said:


> There is another one named 'SIBJAK'.



SIBJAK or SIBAJAK?

SIBAJAK was a Rotterdam LLoyd vessel. She did Rotterdam Quebec & NY between 1952 -55... later Indonesia service.

Anyhow, she was scrapped in August 1959.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Hello everyone, 
My wife's grandmother arrived in Southampton, UK from Kingston, Jamaica on the 4th of November in 1960. I was wondering if anybody would have any idea what the ship would have been called, and had any information on the journey? It would be fascinating to know.

Question: Did she come to Southampton as an emigrant? Otherwise she might have sailed on many of ships running from West Indies to Southampton… like CAMITO or GOLFITO?

Stricklylad,

Have you by any chance looked at the arrivals at Southampton for the date?

Stephen


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Little search YouTube:

IMMIGRANTS BEAT CLOCK (1962)


BEGONIA at anchor in the Solent (or Southampton Water) 1962. Passengers disembarking onto the tender for run to Southampton.

The tender in the film I recognised immediately... Red Funnel Tug/Tender GATCOMBE. I was Deck Boy in GATCOMBE and then made for ocean going passage in the tug... as Master.

Here getting ready to depart Dartmouth tp Piraeus, 1989. (I'm the youngster)


----------



## Strickylad44 (Sep 24, 2019)

Stephen J. Card said:


> Little search YouTube:
> 
> IMMIGRANTS BEAT CLOCK (1962)
> 
> ...


I had an apron like that when I was galley boy. (Jester)


----------



## Strickylad44 (Sep 24, 2019)

Jamaicans arriving 1950/1959Jamaicans Arriving (1950-1959) https://youtu.be/H4B1rMXPY-g via @YouTube


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,
The pay to view site "Ancestry" has incoming passenger lists online. These will give you the name of the vessel.

https://www.ancestry.co.uk/search/collections/1518/

To help the nation commemorate VE Day on Friday (8 May), all historical records on family history website Ancestry will be free from Monday 4 May to Sunday 10 May.


regards
Roger


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

The ship in the Pathe news clip is the "Ascania" of Grimaldi SIOSA Line.
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=2781643
She was certainly operating Kingston-Southampton in 1960. They had another liner "Irpinia" which also occasionally operated on the same run.
http://ssmaritime.com/Irpinia-Siosa-1956.jpg
Daily newspapers at the time (eg Times of London) published lists of ships arriving at different ports. You'd be able to find these through newspaper archives eg British Newspaper Archive. You can get a subscription for a month (about £12).


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Strickylad44 said:


> I had an apron like that when I was galley boy. (Jester)




As Boy I also had to help the cook. I was very 'unwell'. I made a decision to ask the Mate for a pill. Before I could I was to empty the gash bucket was sent to empty the gash bucket. It went over the side and landed on the wide rubbing band. Colours like a junkie would see, the smell, I can still smell it. I added everything from my gut as well. I got the pills. It helped. The best, one of the AB's went to help the cook. I was sent to go to wheel. Four on Four off. The AB went on 'daytime' and just helped the cook.


----------



## Strickylad44 (Sep 24, 2019)

Stephen J. Card said:


> As Boy I also had to help the cook. I was very 'unwell'. I made a decision to ask the Mate for a pill. Before I could I was to empty the gash bucket was sent to empty the gash bucket. It went over the side and landed on the wide rubbing band. Colours like a junkie would see, the smell, I can still smell it. I added everything from my gut as well. I got the pills. It helped. The best, one of the AB's went to help the cook. I was sent to go to wheel. Four on Four off. The AB went on 'daytime' and just helped the cook.


 Helping the Sparks drag the liver baskets aft would have helped settle your stomach. (EEK)


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

I was on the Golfito which arrived Southampton on 30th October 1960 from Port Antonio, Jamaica. I went home on leave and rejoined to sail for the West Indies on 8th November 1960.

At that time the Camito would have been out in Jamaica, so you can dismiss those vessels from your search,


----------

